# service entrance insulation gone!



## lightningboltsarefun (Dec 26, 2013)

Overhead service, 200amp se cable from the weather head to the meter socket has no insulation left. Easy fix...but just wondering what makes this happen. Connections seem good and no problems visually with the wires coming from the street. No problems with the panel either. Any suggestions?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

> This service entrance cable has NO covering at all.* The seller thought it was packaging material, so he took it off.*


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

so he doesn't know what duct tape is for?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

nothing lasts forever. weather/UV does that. replace.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Three cans of "Leakseal" ?


----------



## LawnGuylandHack (Aug 3, 2014)

Reinstall the existing SE conductors in a new PVC system. Make $500 utilizing $40 & 1.5 hours of your time.

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------

